# GP services



## donz (May 5, 2010)

How does the GP service work in Spain in comparison to the UK? i.e. as a Spanish resident would I be eligible to go to the GP in Spain for something & is there a cost associated to it? What about repeat prescriptions?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its not that different to be honest! You register with a GP (you need your passport and your residencia), you see him, he either writes a prescription or sends you on to a consultant/hospital!! I'm not sure how the repeat prescription thing works here I'm afraid. But you do have to pay if you're over 12 months or a pensioner. In most cases the price varies according to the medication - some things are dearer, some things arent!


Jo xxxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

ah that's ok then, just wanted to make sure I'd still be able to get dosed up easily enough!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> ah that's ok then, just wanted to make sure I'd still be able to get dosed up easily enough!



There is a chance that your new doctor may want to look at your repeat prescriptions. Its possible he may have an alternative view on what you take, unlikely, but it may happen. It may be that what he wants to try is better??????

Jo xxx


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

You need to be paying into social services or be over 65 (60 for a woman) to receive free healthcare.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

DunWorkin said:


> You need to be paying into social services or be over 65 (60 for a woman) to receive free healthcare.


You are entitled to up to two and a half years reciprocal health cover if you paid your NI over the previous three years in the UK before you left. It's called the E106 and you apply through the Dept of Work and Pensions: Living but not working in another EEA country - DWP

This needs to be taken to the INSS office in Spain, where they stamp it and you then take it to the health centre to be registered on their books for the term of the certificate.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

No pensioners don't pay for any prescriptions here & if you are under retiring age they are discounted up to 60%. Here red prescriptions are free & green ones are discounted. For repeat prescriptions you just take in the label off the old packets with quantity required & your medical card & give them to the receptionist who gives them to the dr. & after a few minutes you have your repeat prescriptions.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm about to make an appointment to see my GP at our local centro but I'm not sure if he speaks good English so I'm in the process of sorting out how to describe my ailments in Spanish....
I think I've got it right but it's important with medical matters to be exact...or you never know what you might get treated for
So I might be calling on PW, Xavia or Tally for help via pm...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm about to make an appointment to see my GP at our local centro but I'm not sure if he speaks good English so I'm in the process of sorting out how to describe my ailments in Spanish....
> I think I've got it right but it's important with medical matters to be exact...or you never know what you might get treated for
> So I might be calling on PW, Xavia or Tally for help via pm...


I work on the theory that if theres something wrong, they should suss it from my few spanish words and some pointing and showing, altho I guess if its a "ladies" problem, showing without warning could be a frightening experience lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Also depends on where you live - in some autonomous communities, it's enough to simply be on the padron to get free healthcare.

The repeat prescription system is simply the doctor putting you on the computerised system - and the pharmacy letting you have so much medication over so much time by simply using your SS card, rather than you having to go back to the doctor for more. Typically, the doctor will renew this automatic process every X months to be judged by them. It's called "receta electronica" up our way.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm about to make an appointment to see my GP at our local centro but I'm not sure if he speaks good English so I'm in the process of sorting out how to describe my ailments in Spanish....
> I think I've got it right but it's important with medical matters to be exact...or you never know what you might get treated for
> So I might be calling on PW, Xavia or Tally for help via pm...


No problem Mary - just give us a shout either here or via FB (mobile number on there).

xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> No problem Mary - just give us a shout either here or via FB (mobile number on there).
> 
> xxx


Thanks, will do when I get round to making the appointment.
I'm one of these people who think that all ailments will go away if you ignore them so it's usually my partner's nagging that drives me to the GP.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> Also depends on where you live - in some autonomous communities, it's enough to simply be on the padron to get free healthcare.
> 
> The repeat prescription system is simply the doctor putting you on the computerised system - and the pharmacy letting you have so much medication over so much time by simply using your SS card, rather than you having to go back to the doctor for more. Typically, the doctor will renew this automatic process every X months to be judged by them. It's called "receta electronica" up our way.


We've only had the computers a few months & his one fingered typing is slow to say the least. Quite often he can't be bothered & writes them out by hand.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Just thought I would add to this, when you first register with your GP, if you have regular medications do be prepared for some initial confusion over the english to spanish versions of the drugs. My ex-partner has a LOT of medication for some complexed conditions and the GP here in spain really screwed up time and time again (oftern writing out prescriptions for the english versions of the drugs which the farmacia could not dispense).

Once you get it sorted however it is easy. The procedure now at our local GP is that you keep the box for the medication, when you require a prescription you simply hand the box labels for the items you want to the receptionist along with your sip card, go back in 48 hours and you will be handed a great big wad of prescriptions! (if they don't loose your sip card which has happened).

I hear they are introcuding a new computer system whereby the gp simply puts your repeats onto the system and all you do is tun up at the farmacia with your sip card - so they are heading in the right direction!

My advice if you are not conversational in spanish would be to take a translator with you for your first visit in order to get everything sorted out and to avoid numerous return visits.

Like everything in spain, DO NOT expect it to all run smoothly when you first register if you have things like repeat prescriptions to organise, mistakes will happen, the GP will probbaly just shrug his shoulders when mistakes happen (don't expect an apology), but just ride with it, adopt the "manana manana" approch, and all will be good!!!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Another thing to bear in mind is 'vacaciones'. Here in august both the doctor & receptionist go on holiday for the whole month, we get a locum dr. ( but only for 2 hrs ! ) but no receptionist !! Therefore if you want repeats you have to see the dr. 90% of the people in the drs; in august, just want prescriptions , it's a nightmare trying to get your name on the list for the following day . I always make sure that I have enough to last me into september. It's the same at xmas , although only for 2 weeks.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm about to make an appointment to see my GP at our local centro but I'm not sure if he speaks good English so I'm in the process of sorting out how to describe my ailments in Spanish....
> I think I've got it right but it's important with medical matters to be exact...or you never know what you might get treated for
> So I might be calling on PW, Xavia or Tally for help via pm...


I think you're a dead whizz in Spanish so I doubt that you'll have many problems Mary!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> No problem Mary - just give us a shout either here or via FB (mobile number on there).
> 
> xxx


You've got your mobile number on Facebook!!!????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You've got your mobile number on Facebook!!!????


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You've got your mobile number on Facebook!!!????


You can determine who gets to see your private data (adress, telephone etc.) in the settings. So having a selected few see your details is not a bad thing


----------

